# Expats in Hamilton



## bolodecenora

Hi, I searched topics looking for expats in Hamilton.
the last topic was from 2011, so thats my question.. is there expats in Hamilton?

Maybe start a new community as internations only cover Wellington and Auckland.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

bolodecenora said:


> Hi, I searched topics looking for expats in Hamilton.
> the last topic was from 2011, so thats my question.. is there expats in Hamilton?
> 
> Maybe start a new community as internations only cover Wellington and Auckland.
> 
> Thanks


Yep there's expats in Hamilton.......Im here now at work


----------



## inhamilton

Yep, Hamilton has a large expat community of verious makeups. Also, many study at Waikato University.


----------



## bolodecenora

good, I was planning to create a meetup group to meet new people and make some friends here
I have recently arrived from Brazil, the company a work for sent me here 
There are a few other more that came from different offices in the world


----------



## inhamilton

Welcome to Hamilton 

Have you heard of the Migrant Centre? It's a place for new migrants to Hamilton to get advice and help settle in. I'm sure they would have lots of ideas about how to meet new people. Not sure if there are many people from Brazil in Hamilton, but there must be a few. The Migrant Centre is situated I think on Boundary Road by the Claudelands Bush. 

Here is the website : Haere Mai - Welcome

You could also try the Waikato Newcomers Network, a group for new people to Hamilton. They organise get togethers and stuff. Sounds like a good way to make friends.

Website is here : http://www.newcomers.co.nz/regions/waikato/hamilton/


----------



## inhamilton

colmarwatson said:


> Probably the most popular destination for British expatriates.


I think you might find that *the most popular destination for British expatriates* is the North Shore of Auckland.


----------

